# cravings>gender...is there a link?



## aly888

as per title...is it a myth or do any of you think that there is a link between what types of foods you crave during pregnancy to what gender your baby is!?
so far all i've found on it that sweet things and fruit etc is meant to mean girl, and salty/savoury things means boy!!
in my pregnancy to date i can't stop eating biscuits and drinking fruit juice, but I have also started putting salt on my food and using it when cooking which ive never done before...ever!!! :huh:
what about you, either with current bump or previous bumps!?

thoughts please? :D


----------



## babystar

hmm i dunno... I am craving savory this whole preg and am having a boy....sweet all through the last and had a wee girl...and savory all through my 1st and had a girl. In fact I was a vegetarian until I was preg with Joani....and I carved nothing but meat.


----------



## aly888

well, im pretty sure we are having a boy as they run in both our families, but i just cant lay off the cake...i did always have a sweat tooth though!:blush:
can't believe you went as far as to turn carnivorous with your pregnancy...:lol:


----------



## babystar

I know :blush: it was bloody kebabs and cheese burgers too! :blush:


----------



## aly888

found this link too...Just for fun!!

would be interesting to know how accurate it is with any of you who already know whether you are blessed with a boy or a girl


----------



## babystar

You have a 68% chance of having a boy.
And you have a 31% chance of having a girl.



And Here's Why...
You are carrying the extra weight out front, so it's a boy.
The hair on your legs is growing faster during pregnancy, so it's a boy.
Boys are carried low. You are going to have a boy.
Your feet are not colder than they were before pregnancy. You are having a girl.
You refuse to eat the heel of a loaf of bread. You are having a girl.
Dad-to-be is gaining weight right along with Mom-to-be, which means that you'll have a boy.
The maternal grandmother doesn't have gray hair (dyed or natural), so a girl will be born.
You didn't have morning sickness early in pregnancy, so it will be a boy.
You are looking particularly good during pregnancy. Therefore, it must be a boy, because girls steal their mother's looks.
Your chest development has not been very dramatic during pregnancy. You should expect a boy.
Since the sum of the mother's age at conception and the number of the month of conception is an odd number, it will be a girl.
Your urine is a bright neon yellow color, so you will have a boy.
You have a craving for salty or sour foods, which means that it is a boy.
Your nose hasn't changed during pregnancy, which indicates a girl.
You have been craving meats or cheeses, so it is a boy.
You are having headaches, so it's a boy.
Your belly looks like a basketball, so it's a boy.
You show them the palm of your hand, so it's a girl.
You use the handle, so it's a boy.


----------



## xxx bex xxx

well....boys run in the OH's family,infact there hadn't been a girl for 18 years!!....we were so convinced it was a boy...but desparatly wanted a girl...and thats what we got!!!
i craved spicy things,cheese,chocolate with her.
with tis one im craving cheese and onion crisp sandwiches!!cant stand chocolate and hate spicy food......
we would really like a boy this time...only 4 weeks till we find out!but feels like a life time!


----------



## sazza

60% chance of a girl for me!


----------



## aly888

babystar said:


> You have a 68% chance of having a boy.
> And you have a 31% chance of having a girl.

So it worked for you?! :happydance:


xxx bex xxx said:


> well....boys run in the OH's family,infact there hadn't been a girl for 18 years!!....we were so convinced it was a boy...but desparatly wanted a girl...and thats what we got!!!
> i craved spicy things,cheese,chocolate with her.
> with tis one im craving cheese and onion crisp sandwiches!!cant stand chocolate and hate spicy food......
> we would really like a boy this time...only 4 weeks till we find out!but feels like a life time!

aww...hope you get the boy you are hoping for. We are the same with boys running in both families (me being first girl born in my dads side for three generations)! I bet the four weeks fly by!! my OH cant wait to find out what we are having. He thought we were finding out during our first scan...my heart nearly broke at the sight of his face when I told him he had to wait until the 2nd scan :rofl:


sazza said:


> 60% chance of a girl for me!

Do you know if you are expecting a girl?

i should have put my results down! cant remember them now but it was something like 69% girl, 31% boy :dohh:


----------



## xxx bex xxx

has anyone tried the chinese calendar one?it says a boy for me and a girl for my last pregnancy....the girl was right so lets hope the boy one is too!!
bless your OH!!!i can just see the sad look on his face!!men can be so cute when they want to be!!


----------



## aly888

xxx bex xxx said:


> has anyone tried the chinese calendar one?it says a boy for me and a girl for my last pregnancy....the girl was right so lets hope the boy one is too!!
> bless your OH!!!i can just see the sad look on his face!!men can be so cute when they want to be!!

I've tried it and it said boy for me!!

i dont believe in any of them to be honest (am a science kinda gal) but I think they are fun to see how many of them come true! :lol:


----------



## sarah_george

It worked mostly for me spicy foods, savoury stuff but i also craved sweet things and loads of fruit which is meant to be girl :dohh: the only early indication i get to what i'm having now is whether i get morning sickness as i do with boys but not with girls (apparently thats meant to be the other way round though too :dohh:)


----------



## baby.love

You have a 27% chance of having a boy. 
And you have a 72% chance of having a girl. 


And i am definatly having a girl, also i crave more sweet things! With my other daughter i also craved sweet and with my son it was savoury :)


----------



## BumpyButtons

I'm 23% having a boy and 76% having a girl

I will let you know at my 20 week scan.lol


----------



## Kitten

You have a 30% chance of having a boy.
And you have a 69% chance of having a girl. 


We're having a boy, lol. My mum was convinced it would be a girl because it's all girls in our side of the family but nope, I have the first boy! And I've craved mostly sweet things, in fact I barely ate chocolate before I was pregnant and now I can't stop!


----------



## Mynx

70% boy for me apparently! :happydance: I've been craving mainly savoury things.. garlic dip and pitta bread being one of my biggest cravings!! Oh and Branston pickle.. it was Marmite for a while but I hate the stuff so pickle was the next best thing :D 
Both myself and OH would like a boy but he thinks I'm carrying a girl. I have a "feeling" that it's a boy but that could be cos I want one :blush: 
I'll let you know in 5 weeks if the theory is right :D


----------



## mummy3

52% chance of boy but shes defo a girl:dohh
Been craving more salty but also sherbet


----------



## Twiglet

Well before falling pregnant I hated sweets and chocolates. Loved savoury stuff and adored my bacon sarnies! In the first 20 weeks I began to love sweets and chocolate and the bacon in my sandwiches never tasted cooked even if I burnt it :(

My bubba is defo a girl! Proven 4 times, each time with her legs wide open...floozy :blush:

Chinese gender test said boy for me. 
The other test said 39% chance of a boy and 60% for a girl...would love to know where the other 1% went!


----------



## Blob

The Chinese one told me i was having a boy and the other one said i was having a girl :) Pretty much cos i just wanted sweets...but thats all i ever wanted i loooove sugar :lol:


----------

